# Time to remove crate divider?



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

She's such a cutie and welcome to the forum!!!!!!!

Does she hold her potty through the night now? If so, I would say try the bigger space.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I say let her have the larger space. Our 4 month old has two crates--upstairs and down--36 and 42--no dividers and no problems.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I just removed Brooks 2 days ago, she is 12 1/2 weeks old and about 20 lbs. She had no accidents in 1/2 the crate (36") and it was getting tight so I removed it all together. So far so good, but I have yet to put the divider away just in case I need it.


----------



## newgolden (Jul 2, 2010)

Go for it!! I'd bet she'll probably be fine. Let us know how she makes out!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, just remove it. 
I just removed mine last week to give Bodhi more room, and
he sure enjoy his stretching.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I've got Izzy in a 30" crate and she seems to have plenty of room to stretch but she is not 30 lbs and I think her head might be touching the top. I also hear her moving about at night and wonder if it is time to put her in the 36".


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I never used a divider, and never had any issues.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> I never used a divider, and never had any issues.


Same here and I have an ex-large airline type crate.


----------



## ivygirl (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! We'll try removing the divider tonight.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Crate dividers are over used and over recommended.... you should be great without it.


----------



## Roxy_the_Retriever (Jul 28, 2010)

*For what it's worth...*

We gave Roxy lots of space - 42"L x 31"W x 28"H - when she was only 3 months old & she has never had an accident in there. :crossfing Since we leave her in there for up to 4-5 hours at a time during the work week & through night, she seems to move around less, I think because she can sprawl out. 

My only suggestion would be not to put something inside that is absorbant. Even in her smaller crates, Roxy would tend to tinkle on her blanket or towel (after pushing it out of the way). At 4 months, we still haven't tried to put another blanket or towel inside (even though it wouldn't probably make it much quieter with the sound of her nails scraping the plastic floor :eyecrazy, but why mess with a good thing?!?! 

Good luck!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

We only had the divider in for a couple weeks. Chester never had accidents in his crate and always loved to stretch out in his sleep. He was fine after taking the divider out and definitely enjoyed his space! Even at just 3 months he was utilitzing most of the 42" crate with his stretching.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We removed the divider in his 36" crate when he was 10 weeks because he too did a lot of moving around. He likes to lie stretched out. Never had any accidents.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Is anyone using any type of bedding in their crates?


----------



## ivygirl (Aug 14, 2010)

Ivy has done just fine without the divider. We have two towels in there and a few soft toys. I am planning on picking up a crate pad today. Some dogs like the coolness of the crate floor but she seems to prefer softer surfaces.


----------

